# My new shark and pita



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Guy sold his tank and had him in a styrofoam cooler so I took them although I didnt want another shark









Pita because eventually hell get to big for my tank


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Remora are an awful fish for an aquarium. Even if you had a massive aquarium, they annoy any shark to the point of insanity. I would not even put one in one of our shark tanks.


----------

